# Sleepypod Air carrier & flying w Adult Hav



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm just wondering how many have used the Sleepypod Air carrier for their adult havanese and find it big enough for their full grown dog? It is quite a pricey carrier so I want to get some feedback from Havanese owners before I spend that kind of money 

And,

Are adult havanese generally small enough to fly in the cabin? I know there can be quite a range in size for adults!

Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jay_39 said:


> I'm just wondering how many have used the Sleepypod Air carrier for their adult havanese and find it big enough for their full grown dog? It is quite a pricey carrier so I want to get some feedback from Havanese owners before I spend that kind of money
> 
> And,
> 
> ...


I don't have a Sleepypod, so couldn't speak to that. But there are a number of different carry-on choices. The carrier I sued bringing my puppies home was a Sherpa. A lot of people like that brand too. If I were going to buy one now, I'd probably get this one: 




As far as size of the dog goes, while there are no guarantees, a LOT of them are small enough to fly comfortably. Two of my three would not have a problem flying. My older boy is very tall... at the top of the standard at 11 1/2". He would be stuffed in a carrier like a hot dog in a roll. Could we do it? MAYBE. But I wouldn't do that to him.

If air travel with your dog is an important consideration, make sure you talk to your breeder about it, and find out the size of both parents. Kodi sort of "just happened". He is the largest puppy that pair ever had. But some breeders, in general, produce smaller dogs than others. height is probably more important than weight. Panda is more than 2 lbs heavier than Pixel, and Pixel is slightly taller. (and neither is fat) I know many Havanese that weigh as much or more than Kodi, but who would not have a problem in a carrier, because they are not as tall as he is.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback and for the carrier link! Much appreciated


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a nice carrier, Karen.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

jay_39 said:


> I'm just wondering how many have used the Sleepypod Air carrier for their adult havanese and find it big enough for their full grown dog? It is quite a pricey carrier so I want to get some feedback from Havanese owners before I spend that kind of money
> 
> And,
> 
> ...


I use my SleepyPod Air in the car, as well as on planes. Loki doesn't know any better. He goes right in. He hovers around 13 and 1/2 lbs.

Here's another thread with some pictures of Loki and the SleepyPod.http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-gene...e-sleepypod-clicket-sport-safety-harness.html


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Good to hear. thanks, Barbara! :smile2:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*carrier*



krandall said:


> I don't have a Sleepypod, so couldn't speak to that. But there are a number of different carry-on choices. The carrier I sued bringing my puppies home was a Sherpa. A lot of people like that brand too. If I were going to buy one now, I'd probably get this one: Amazon.com : The Original Airline Approved Expandable Pet Carrier by Pet Peppy- TWO SIDE Expansion, Designed for Cats, Dogs, Kittens, Puppies - Extra Spacious Soft Sided Carrier! (Black) : Pet Supplies
> 
> As far as size of the dog goes, while there are no guarantees, a LOT of them are small enough to fly comfortably. Two of my three would not have a problem flying. My older boy is very tall... at the top of the standard at 11 1/2". He would be stuffed in a carrier like a hot dog in a roll. Could we do it? MAYBE. But I wouldn't do that to him.
> 
> If air travel with your dog is an important consideration, make sure you talk to your breeder about it, and find out the size of both parents. Kodi sort of "just happened". He is the largest puppy that pair ever had. But some breeders, in general, produce smaller dogs than others. height is probably more important than weight. Panda is more than 2 lbs heavier than Pixel, and Pixel is slightly taller. (and neither is fat) I know many Havanese that weigh as much or more than Kodi, but who would not have a problem in a carrier, because they are not as tall as he is.


Karen beat me to it  - this is the one I have and love it. Perry flies in his at least twice a year (round trip each time) on flights that are between 15-20 hours (plus layover time - though I usually take him out for layovers). I might not bother with it for short (2 hours or less) flights - in fact I don't usually open the side on the 90 minute leg of our flights - but it's great for longer ones... I open one side and it still, usually, fits under the seat (only time it doesn't is on the really small planes, but then i just keep the side zipped). Perry loves to stretch out into the side compartment, in fact, I think he spends more time there than in the main section.

They apparently also make one where the ends also expand, but this is perfect for us. We also have a sherpa which we use for car travel (the only disadvantage of the expandable one is that the sides are fuzzy too and so not great for a pup that gets car sick - which is why we use the sherpa for car rides and this for planes).

If you do happen to end up with a pup that is taller, they also make ones with wheels (not the expandable or sherpa ones - a different brand) that are taller (I think you put them on the side when they have to go under the seat) - but they might not be wide enough for the length of a Hav...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Karen beat me to it  - this is the one I have and love it.


I think you are the one who introduced me to it! It think it's brilliant!


----------



## scubagrl (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted to add my two cents about the sleepypod carrier. When I was looking for a carrier I thought that is was expensive, but it is worth every penny. I brought my boy from the US to Thailand (in cabin) and he was very happy in it. He is about eight pounds and had plenty of room to stretch out. I did look at a few of the Sherpa carriers and thought the construction was not as solid as the sleepypod. Good luck.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Petgo Jetset*

With forma frame and isofix latch like baby carseats. Can be used on bikes and as backpack. Highest crash test rating. I got mine on Amazon. Carry by handle also. Those Italians!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> I use my SleepyPod Air in the car, as well as on planes. Loki doesn't know any better. He goes right in. He hovers around 13 and 1/2 lbs.
> 
> Here's another thread with some pictures of Loki and the SleepyPod.http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-gene...e-sleepypod-clicket-sport-safety-harness.html


Awww....He looks sooo sweet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*carriers*



scubagrl said:


> I wanted to add my two cents about the sleepypod carrier. When I was looking for a carrier I thought that is was expensive, but it is worth every penny. I brought my boy from the US to Thailand (in cabin) and he was very happy in it. He is about eight pounds and had plenty of room to stretch out. I did look at a few of the Sherpa carriers and thought the construction was not as solid as the sleepypod. Good luck.


Yes, the one that Karen posted (that I have) is not as sturdy as the sleepypod, but is still sturdy enough for travel. I have considered the sleepypod as a backup, but for long flights, while Perry would be fine in it, I like having the ones that opens up on the sides to give him a little more room.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I will admit that I use my SleepyPod much more in the car (at least several times a week - I have taken him in the car everyday since last Friday) so I was looking at primarily at car safety as well as being able to fit on a plane. Using the SleepyPod now for 18 months it still looks brand new. So, it really is about how you will use the carrier and how often. If I had been going to use it only occasionally for a plane trip I probably would have gotten something cheaper.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> I will admit that I use my SleepyPod much more in the car (at least several times a week - I have taken him in the car everyday since last Friday) so I was looking at primarily at car safety as well as being able to fit on a plane. Using the SleepyPod now for 18 months it still looks brand new. So, it really is about how you will use the carrier and how often. If I had been going to use it only occasionally for a plane trip I probably would have gotten something cheaper.


I agree with this completely. My dogs travel either in my VarioCage or a Ruff Tough Kennel in the car. So an airline approved carrier does not have to be "car safe" for us.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> I will admit that I use my SleepyPod much more in the car (at least several times a week - I have taken him in the car everyday since last Friday) so I was looking at primarily at car safety as well as being able to fit on a plane. Using the SleepyPod now for 18 months it still looks brand new. So, it really is about how you will use the carrier and how often. If I had been going to use it only occasionally for a plane trip I probably would have gotten something cheaper.


I completely agree. If I were in the US or somewhere more permanent AND if I was able to take Perry more places (right now his car travel is limited to MUST go places, to/from the airport and to the vet because of how sick he gets in the car), I would definitely get a sleepypod. I am not crazy about the sherpa bag in the car. It works fine and it does have the strap that the seatbelt goes through, but the middle folds in too much which annoys me and cuts down on his space. Plus the sleepypods have been safety tested more.

For plane travel for me it wasn't the cost consideration, it was the space - the fold out one just gives him so much more space when we're on a plane.


----------

